# The Election



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know Z really doesn't care for these particular threads, but if I didn't post it, Pete would have, and it had to be done.

Who voted today? I did. I'm not saying for who, It's just enough to know that I did and I'm going to bitch and moan when **** goes down the wrong way. I can do this, after all, there's those dickholes who claim you can't if you didn't. So take that ya goddamn couch-jockey politicians!

As of this posting, Bush is ahead in Electoral and States Vote's. It's close though, and ANYTHING can happen this early out. Kerry can still pull an upset, but I highly doubt it. I have no trouble believing that when I wake up tomorrow, George W. Bush will still be the president, and this country will still be FUBAR for another four years. Kerry isn't a savior; even if he were to win, I suspect the USA would still be FUBAR when his term ran out. So I guess we hang with it until '08 and see who they lineup.  We really didn't have anyone to choose from this time around.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I voted, but not today - some weeks ago by absentee ballot. As an active duty military person, I can retain my voting ability in my home county, no matter where I'm stationed (not that it matters now - both are in Florida).

I will tell you who I voted for: John Kerry. Further, I think he would make a good president. I met him last Friday, and he clasped my hand after a rally here. I think he's a good man and I hope he wins, although it looks like we just lost Florida. Sad.

I'm not even going to get into how much I detest GW, because I'll probably break a few forum rules if I do.

Vote early and vote often!


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

As a Texan, I am proud to say I voted for John Kerry.

As an American, I really ****ing wish I lived in Ohio.

I voted last week during early election. I got a sticker.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol.. I didn't have time to vote and plus I reg. once and well bascly they never sent me anything so I said screw it I don't personally care any more... I lost interest with all the slander and Vote or Die compaigns. 

I live in Philly and not to long about a block away Bill Clinton and John Kerry were here and I barely knew untill the next day (shows you how none careing I am)... With school I don't have time to care.

Bush wins... All well... I am not crying.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sera said:


> As a Texan, I am proud to say I voted for John Kerry.
> 
> As an American, I really ****ing wish I lived in Ohio.


I like the way you think Sera.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Since this is a board for all things horrific, I think this is an appropriate place for the following comment:

"Bush Wins the Presidency"

Sad.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I voted. I was glad i was in, voted, and back in my car in 4 minutes.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think I made it in 4 minutes as well, Crypts. There was one candidate on our county office ballots who was running against nobody. Quite humorous, that. If you didn't vote at all, does that mean he still retains office? Spaulding and I know him personally, as we used to work for him sometime back when we both lived in the podunk town where he lives ( "Ya'll pick up all those pieces of arn and nails scattered around there." Ring a bell, Doug?  )

As for the presidential race, what a ****ing joke! _Meet the new Boss, Same as the old Boss!_ It's going to be an interesting four years just to see what shenanigans ol' George pulls this time around.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I voted for Bush  . I'll respect anyone who voted, for Bush or for Kerry. If you actually voted, you have every right in the world to bitch about elected officials. On the other hand if you didn't, you really shouldn't complain.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Re: Spaulding and I know him personally, as we used to work for him sometime back when we both lived in the podunk town where he lives ("Ya'll pick up all those pieces of arn and nails scattered around there.") Ring a bell, Doug? 

Greg Evers! Or as they say in Rednecktown, Everses.

Arn! I love it!


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

967-Evil said:


> I voted for Bush  . I'll respect anyone who voted, for Bush or for Kerry. If you actually voted, you have every right in the world to bitch about elected officials. On the other hand if you didn't, you really shouldn't complain.


That's the number one reason I vote.  I vote in every damn teenie thing that enters my district. I love to vote. I love to complain. It works out great for me. 

dougspalding: If you like the way I think, then I like the way you think. 

Actually, I just want to fit as many little colorful faces into this post as much as possible. I do that from time to time.

I read this quote from Bush today, "Democrats want a free and peaceful world." This bothers me on several levels. What does he mean by free? If a free world means we go to other countries and tell them how to live - then no, I do not want a free world. Peaceful? See, I do not like this idea that Democrats are tree hugging hippies. I believe war is necessary in certain situations. If we had acted sooner in World War 2, how many lives could we have saved? The Iraq war is just another Vietnam, at least to me. No offense to republicans out there. What really strikes me at the similarities is listen to the music from then. "Fortunate Son" by CCR. Actually, I like to drive through the rich neighborhoods with my windows down and my radio turned up. It makes me feel better deep inside. "Eve of Destruction" by Barry Maguire. The list goes on and on, but you get the idea. You can tell a lot about a culture by their music. Poor, poor countries that listen to David Hasselhoff.

I am serious, someday people are getting my more socialized healthcare lecture. I am just waiting to not be so lazy because it takes a bit to describe it. I think I posted it somewhere, but that requires me to like try to find where I put it, and I don't really think I can.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sera said:


> dougspalding: If you like the way I think, then I like the way you think.
> 
> "Eve of Destruction" by Barry Maguire. The list goes on and on, but you get the idea.
> 
> I am serious, someday people are getting my more socialized healthcare lecture.


OK, Sera, I really like the way you think! Barry McGuire? I love McGuire! You're the first person I've met in a long time who's even heard of Barry McGuire. Excellent! Or, as we say in UK, brilliant!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, where is Pete when you want him?
Anyone who was on the old board probably remembers why Zombie doesn't want politics discussed here, but if you weren't there, it's cause of me, Pete and Sera.  
Oh well. I guess I'm one of the only ones here who wanted GWB to win, but I did, and I'm proud that I voted for him.
And, if you're in the democratic party, just think in four years you can vote for Hillary.  :voorhees: 
I gotta admit it was a pretty good week or so there for me. The Red Sox won the World series, and GWB won re-election. Good times. Good times.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

I posted this at another board, and I suppose this is the best place here to post it:

I am thinking today is my birthday and everything should have been great. Instead, in today's battle in Iraq, my cousin, who leads the stryker team was severely injured. They got him to Germany, but we have no more information from there. I am thinking a lot of things right now and feeling anger towards a lot of people. I don't get along with most of my family, but I have always liked and been proud of him. 2 deaths in 3 months and one severe injury. I am starting to think I am a jinx to those around me.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your cousin, Sera. That sucks bad.

I'm not gonna beat this election horse, but I will say I'd vote for John Edwards if he gets the nomination in 4 years. I'd never vote for Hillary, though. She's just as bad as Bill.


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

My cousin survived, he lost an eye. He doesn't know it yet, they have him too doped up right now. They had to reconstruct the side of his face and his liver was lacerated.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Awfully sorry to hear it, dear. Talk about your horror - there's your horror right there! (Bleeding dirty little war.)

PS: Someone should retitle this thread from "The Election" to "Hearts of Darkness" to be more apt. But, enough from me. I won't be the one to beat the proverbial deceased horse.


----------

